# 55/65 watt bulbs



## otherguy (Feb 2, 2003)

This may sound like a stupid question, is their a difference between a 55 watt power compact bulb and a 65 watt power compact bulb. I see some bulbs advertised 55/65 watt bulbs. Other than the obvious 10 watt difference could I use a 65 watt bulb instead of my current 55s. Almost all of the new power compacts use 65 watt. My fixture is a little older. It would be great if I could because I know of a great deal to get 65 watt bulbs.

Thanks,

Otherguy


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Brandon Great question! 

55/65 watt bulbs are sort of a marketing scheme, and these bulbs are interchangable in your fixtures.

If you have a 55 watt fixture, you can stick a 65 watt bulb in there and it will power the bulb at 55 watts. Same goes with 65 watt fixtures, and using a 55 watt bulb, the power will driven to be 65 watts (possibly shorter lifespan of the bulb). 

So use these bulbs interchangable in your fixture without worries.

May I ask, where's your great deal on these bulbs?

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

oh i thought if you put 55watts bulb on a 65 watts fixture, it will run to 65 watts, i just read some post of this at the other forum


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

The ballast drives the bulbs, so if the ballast is rated at 65 watts and you put a 55 watt bulb in it will run a 65, a 55 watt ballast with a 65 watt bulb will run at 55 watts.


----------



## otherguy (Feb 2, 2003)

ebay, there is someone selling mix and match sets 12 for roughly 82 bucks and that includes shipping. The only thing I have not confirmed is that I could get 12 6700k, it says custom combinations on the ad. I am going to email him just to make sure. He is also selling smaller packages. That works out to about 7 bucks a bulb.

http://cgi.ebay.com/12-x-65w-Aquari...6QQihZ019QQcategoryZ46314QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Be careful when running a 55w bulb on a 65w ballast. Somebody either here, or the other forum, was doing this and had their light fixture catch fire! They posted pics of the devastation too. Looked bad.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

What. My coralife ballast states it can run PL55w~65w*1. I just assumed all electronic ballasts designed for compact flourescents adjusted to the bulb. I guess this is only the case with Coralife?


----------



## kaj41354 (Jul 20, 2004)

My guess is that the Ballast is a 55w ballast. The only time you may have a problem is when you are driving a 55 at 65.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

*pll950*

does anyone knows where i can get this lamp?
phillips pll950
osram dulux54 both of 55 watts


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Pseud said:


> Be careful when running a 55w bulb on a 65w ballast. Somebody either here, or the other forum, was doing this and had their light fixture catch fire! They posted pics of the devastation too. Looked bad.


Hey Pseud,

Wasn't that a homemade DIY ODNO fixture that caught on fire or is this another fire?


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Hey Pseud,
> 
> Wasn't that a homemade DIY ODNO fixture that caught on fire or is this another fire?


Yeah, you're right. I wasn't sure so I just checked, it was indeed a homemade fixture.


----------

